# Выбор аккордеона.



## Сергей Иванов (21 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте!!! Подскажите, какие модели из итальянских аккордеонов, имеют идентичный фагот и кларнет ломанной деки, как у супиты 70-х годов? Интересует разновидность моделей и их приблизительная стоимость.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Дек 2020)

Scandalli super 6 - и даже лучше))) на мой вкус конечно)))
б/у в районе 500т.р.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (6 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Scandalli super 6 - и даже лучше))) на мой вкус конечно)))
> б/у в районе 500т.р.


Да, согласен, если super-6 сделан в 70-80-х гг. или инструмент мастеровой, сделанный под заказ исполнителя. Современные Scandalli super 6 поставленные на поток производства, по звучанию уступают супите первого выпуска, это мое личное мнение и не в коем случае я не хочу осквернить этот высококлассный инструмент, который является вершиной аккордеоностроения. Есть аккордеонисты, которым не нравится супитовский тембр, как говорится: "всем не угодишь".


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Сергей Иванов написал(а):


> Да, согласен, если super-6 сделан в 70-80-х гг. или инструмент мастеровой, сделанный под заказ исполнителя. Современные Scandalli super 6 поставленные на поток производства, по звучанию уступают супите первого выпуска, это мое личное мнение и не в коем случае я не хочу осквернить этот высококлассный инструмент, который является вершиной аккордеоностроения. Есть аккордеонисты, которым не нравится супитовский тембр, как говорится: "всем не угодишь".


Соглашусь, но наполовину. Что касается тембра инструмента, то да, тут кому что нравится - все индивидуально. А вот что касается механики, тут, извините, итальянский инструмент на несколько голов выше, по моему мнению, и не только по моему. Тут и бесшумность, и отсутствие люфтов, и маленькая глубина нажатия, и удобство глиссандирования, и много чего еще.


----------



## Сергей Иванов (6 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Соглашусь, но наполовину. Что касается тембра инструмента, то да, тут кому что нравится - все индивидуально. А вот что касается механики, тут, извините, итальянский инструмент на несколько голов выше, по моему мнению, и не только по моему. Тут и бесшумность, и отсутствие люфтов, и маленькая глубина нажатия, и удобство глиссандирования, и много чего еще.


Согласен на все 100% !!!


----------

